# airodump-ng

## carpman

Hello, ok trying to get airodump-ng started but with out any luck, i have tried:

```

airodump-ng ath0

airodump-ng rath0

airodump-ng raath0

```

On the aircrack site it gives following example to connect to usb nic

```

airodump-ng rausb0

```

My wireless nic is ath0

any ideas?

cheers

----------

## carpman

Hello, can anyone help out here?

After doing some more searhing i have found that all should need is

```
airodump-ng ath1
```

This is after doing

```
wlanconfig ath create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode monitor
```

Thing is i cannot see the new ath1

```
 ls /etc/init.d/n

net.ath0  net.eth0  net.lo    netmount  nfs       nfsmount  nscd      numlock
```

Of course all this is done as root, but all i get is:

```
airodump-ng ath1

  Airodump-ng 0.5 - (C) 2006 Thomas d'Otreppe

  Original work: Christophe Devine

  http://www.aircrack-ng.org

  usage: airodump-ng <options> <interface>

  Options:

      --ivs               : Save only captured IVs

      --gpsd              : Use GPSd

      --write    <prefix> : Dump file prefix (mandatory)

      -w                  : same as --write

  By default, airodump-ng hop on 2.4Ghz channels.

  You can make it capture on other/specific channel(s) by using:

      --channel <channel> : Capture on a specific channel

      -c                  : Same as --channel

      -a                  : Will hop on 5Ghz channels

      --abg               : Will hop on 2.4Ghz channels

```

This is the same for ath0.

I can run airsnort as route on ath0 and get packets but not ath1?

----------

## Mgiese

how do you run airsnort ?? i can run it as user : 

```
Tj@pcunos ~ $ airsnort

/sbin/wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_ifstate ifstate=enable > /dev/null

wlanctl-ng: Operation not supported

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
```

then i tried to run as root in 2 different ways : 

```
Tj@pcunos ~ $ sudo airsnort 

(airsnort:19815): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:

```

and run as different user in KDE : 

```
Tj@pcunos ~ $Password:

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

(airsnort:19709): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
```

----------

## marekd

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> how do you run airsnort ?? i can run it as user : 
> 
> ```
> Tj@pcunos ~ $ airsnort
> 
> ...

 

programs with use Gtk cannot be started with sudo or suid. YOu must be also root to be able capture packets (I suppose).

Generally, just su -l and launch airsnort.

----------

